# Levelsperre



## Lefarian (10. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen ,

bevor ich diese Idee im offizielem Blizzard Forum poste wollte ich hier nach eurer Meinung fragen.

Was würdet ihr von einer Levelsperre halten, die man ein- und ausschalten kann ?

Damit meine ich, das wenn sie aktiviert ist, man keine EP mehr durch das töten von Monstern erhält.
Jedem ist dabei selbst zu überlassen ob man sie aktiviert oder nicht.

Der Hintergedanke:

Im Grunde hätte dies für 2 "Bereiche" einen Vorteil, und zwar für 

- Die X9er PvP twinks, da man so keine Angst vor einem lvl up haben müsste. So könnten man auch z.B. Instanzen mit anderen Leuten gehen um noch ein Item zu bekommen oder anderen Spielern helfen.

- Leute, die sich für 60er Raidinstanzen interessieren. Als Beispiel hierfür wäre der Aufruf in diesem Forum wer lust hätte auf einem anderen Server einen neuen Char hoch zu ziehen und dann die 60er Raidinstanzen zu gehen. Dabei hatten sich weit über 40 Leute gemeldet. Am Ende tauchte aber die Frage auf "Was ist denn wenn wir 60 sind und durch das Raiden nach und nach lvl ups haben?".

Deswegen kam mir diese Idee. Man könnte natürlich alles nochmal überdenken, aber der Hauptgedanke war eigentlich das man erhaltene Erfahrung für das töten von mobs ausschaltet aber trotzdem noch ep für Quests bekommt. Hier könnte sich natürlich noch vieles ändern durch Ideen. Man könnte ja auch z.B. einführen, das wenn diese LvLsperre einmal ausgeschaltet ist, man sie 1 Woche lang nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen kann. Dies ist aber nur ein Beispiel.

Ich hoffe auf euer Feedback und nützliche Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Lefa

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#8364;dit :

Da ich sage mal über 70 % hier gegen PvP Twinks sind (ich übrigends auch teilweise), beschränke ich es mal folgendermaßen.
Eine Art levelsperre, bei der man bei erreichen von Stufe 60 anklicken muss, das man "bereit" für das weitere lvln ist. Solange man dies nicht aktiviert kann man (garkeine?) keine EP`s erhalten. 

/discuss

@dit 2:

Lasst bitte das geflame, egal ob über PvP-twinks oder private sachen oder was weiß ich... danke


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

Is eigentlich Wayne ein guter PvP Twink kommt nicht level up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. April 2008)

/signed Tikume


edit: Denn wem PvE nicht gefällt kann auch per PvP leveln so wie in Warhammer, ist echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepin Master (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele............


Übrigens, niedliche Katze^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.




/agree

Ich persönlich halte von einer lvl Sperre überhaupt nix.


----------



## Secondsight (10. April 2008)

Das ist eine echt gute Idee aber sie solte nur für spieler der stufe 60 zu aktivieren sein.
Für die PvP twinks das selbe zu machen würden wieder zu viele anfangen rum zu weinen.
Aber ich selbst würde auch gerne wieder einen 60iger mit dem ich raid inis raide haben.

MFG Second

/sign
/push


----------



## alexaner666 (10. April 2008)

> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.


Sehe ich auch so
Aber ab 60 ist es vollkommen in ordnung


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Secondsight schrieb:


> ... Aber ich selbst würde auch gerne wieder einen 60iger mit dem ich raid inis raide haben.



Dann installier WoW neu - aber dann ohne TBC.
Somit kannst Du dann auch nur lvl 60 werden.

Habe nun aber ka, ob WoW mit den Patches überhaupt noch ohne TBC läuft ...


greetz


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2008)

Mhh das würde es mir leicht machen meinem PvP-Twink den Epic Ring aus Bibi zu holen...

Wär dafür!!!!

@ Tikume&Co. :  Wenn ihr ein Prblem mit PvP-Twinks habt liegt das 

a) daran, dass ihr es nicht schafft einen zu erstellen oder
b) 10.000 Twinks hochzockt um mit ihnen im low-Lvl-Bg zu sterben nur um
frustriert einen neuen anzufangen.


----------



## tyrokz (10. April 2008)

ich find die lvl sperre wie von Lefarian n bissel doof.
mein vorschlag wäre dass man sich im char menü wie in d2LOD selbst einstellen kann ob man erweiterungs chars haben will oder nicht


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe' 

und Du gibst so eine Antwort doch nur, weil Du seit 1 Jahr versuchst mit nem PvP-Twink im BG zu bestehen, wobei Du aber immer wieder scheiterst, zig mal andere PvP-Twinks fragst, wie sie es denn schaffen und einfach nicht kapierst, warum es bei Dir nicht klappt.^^

Und wenn Du keine Ahnung hast von unseren Chars, dann ... na Du weißt schon!

sry, waren nur meine momentanen spontanen Gedanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (10. April 2008)

xp sperre ab 60 für leute die einfach pre tbc sehen wollen ok, aber für pvp chars nicht, weil genau diese leute machen den leuten die lust auf pvp haben aber noch unter 70 sind das ganze wieder unschmackhaft


----------



## skyfear (10. April 2008)

finde das mit der lvl sperre gut sollte blizz echt einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was habt ihr alle gegen pvp twinks o_O `? 39er bg ist das geilste wases giebt ^^ 

was spricht den gegen x9er pvp twinks ihr heuelt immer sinlos rum ohne nen grund dafür zu haben ! 

mfg:sky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Ich spiele zwar nicht mehr,aber eine Levelsperre fände ich schon sehr interessant,da ich von PvP-Twinks sehr begeistert bin und die alten 60er Inis auch mag.

PvP-Twinks sind halt eine Klasse für sich,man muss sich erstmal mit ihnen auseinandersetzen und dann seine Meinung dazu bilden und keinen Vorurteilen folgen.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ Tikume&Co. :  Wenn ihr ein Prblem mit PvP-Twinks habt liegt das
> 
> a) daran, dass ihr es nicht schafft einen zu erstellen oder
> b) 10.000 Twinks hochzockt um mit ihnen im low-Lvl-Bg zu sterben nur um
> frustriert einen neuen anzufangen.



Ziemlich falsch. Ich mache einfach nur Low Level PvP um mal eine Abwechslung zum Leveln zu haben und die Pimp-Twinks nehmen einem da einfach einiges an Spaß.
Das Ergebnis ist für mich aber einfach nur, dass ich meine PvP Aufenthalte reduziere und den Char auf 70 zocke und dann eben erst dort verstärkt PvP mache.

Im Prinzip vermiesen die Pimp Twinks eben allen Low Levelern die mal PvP wollen das Spiel. kann man halt nichts machen, da es Blizzard egal ist. Wenn ich etwas zu entscheiden hätte würde ich es jedoch sofort ändern.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Die x9 pvp twinks haben sowieso keine Ahnung vom zocken!
@Topic: Totaler Schwachsinn, bis auf dass mit Level 60.


----------



## Rhokan (10. April 2008)

> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



gleichfalls!

klar mag es spaß machen einen imba pvp-twink zu haben und im bg der beste zu sein, aber schonmal an die anderen gedacht? von dem aspekt  kann man das (fast) mit cheaten gleichstellen


----------



## Alcasim (10. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Mhh das würde es mir leicht machen meinem PvP-Twink den Epic Ring aus Bibi zu holen...
> 
> Wär dafür!!!!
> 
> ...




PvP Twinks sind (meist, gibt kleinere Ausnahmen) für gefrustete Spieler die mitm Main nichts reissen und deswegen Neuen Spielern den Spielspass verderben.. 

@Topic (Will keine erneute Diskussion über PvP Twinks verursachen in nem Thread bei dems über was anderes geht <.<)

Bin absolut gegen die Idee, wegen dem gleichen Grund wie Tikume genannt hat.. Die PvP Twinks sollen nicht noch mehr Vorteile bekommen


----------



## Iceboxxx (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann installier WoW neu - aber dann ohne TBC.
> Somit kannst Du dann auch nur lvl 60 werden.
> 
> Habe nun aber ka, ob WoW mit den Patches überhaupt noch ohne TBC läuft ...
> greetz




aber wenn du tbc schon auf deinen wow aktiviert hast ?
wird das nicht viel bringen....


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Wenn du das Geld hast um dir etwas zu kaufen,würdest du dir die billigere,schlechtere Variante kaufen?Nein!

Wieso sollte man nicht sein Gold in den "Nachwuchs" stecken,wenn man es hat.Nicht-"gepimpte" Chars auf dem entsprechendem Level haben,wenn sie wirklich spielen können und sie nicht direkt die,im Gegensatz zu ihnen überlegenste Klasse,erwischen haben sie immer noch eine Chance zu gewinnen.




> Die x9 pvp twinks haben sowieso keine Ahnung vom zocken!



Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich ;-)
Ausnahmslos alle Pvp-Twinkbesitzer die ich kenne,haben hohe Chars,mit denen sie ausgezeichnet spielen können.
Natürlich gibts Ausnahmen,aber Blizzard hat das Spiel so ausgerichtet,dass es keine großen Kluften des Skills auf Level 70 Basis gibt,außer du bist ein vollkommender Trottel ohne jegliche Videospielerfahrung!


----------



## Alphataure (10. April 2008)

/vote for lvl 60 sperre & ep für pvp kills
dan kann man endlich wieder mit normalen twinks pvp machen ohne das die ganzen pvptwinks einen mit 2-3 schlägen killen und man kann t1-t3 farmen ohne das man auf Burning crusade verzichten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (10. April 2008)

ne lvlsperre an beliebiger stelle wär doch eh toll oda.. pvp twink technisch^^


----------



## Zer0X (10. April 2008)

SUFU  son Thread gabs vor 1/2/3 Tagen schonmal >.<


----------



## TheOlimar (10. April 2008)

Also ich finde es hat positive und negative Aspekte:

positiv
1.) man kann sich seinen traum PvP twink machen ohne das gefahr besteht das man versehentlich ein lv up bekommt =)
2.) Könnte man alte instanzen mitgehn da du zb noch 60 bist(naja mit 70 kann man sicher auch gehen, aber ich finde mit lv 60 macht es sicher mehr spaß Molten Core oder Onyxia zu gehen...wobei es eigentlich eh nicht wirklich mehr leute gibt die dies tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

negativ:

1.)es wird in BG nur so von pvp twinks wimmeln da jeder sich so einen baut und dann sind die leute die erst vor kurzen angefangen haben mit ihren 19er main(ein beispiel^^ kann natürlich auch X9 sein^^) die angeschmierten da sie 10 sec nach dem rezzen sterben...

also ich stehe neutral zu dem thema...wobei finde ich es klasse von Warhammer im PvP zu leveln
Jedoch will man ja seinen spaß mit "imba"twinks haben wenn man leute killt =)

ich persönlich habe keinen 70er und auch keinen pvp twink ich sehe das mal einfach aus der normalo sicht, die nicht viel Gold haben um sich so einen zu basteln. spaß macht es immer pvp zu gehen aber da kann man doch sicher mit dem main oder einem anderen twink seinen spaß haben xD

Grüße Olimar


ps fals ich da ein paar fehler rein gebaut hab(Rechtschreib-mässig und gramatikalisch),dann sry hab nämlich ziemlich schnell geschrieben da xD =)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (10. April 2008)

hordecore schrieb:


> ne lvlsperre an beliebiger stelle wär doch eh toll oda.. pvp twink technisch^^


bleibt trotzdem das prob das man mit normalen char im lowlvl bereicht nich mehr pvp spielen kann weil man halt den ganzen bg auf dem friedhof verbringt...


----------



## Morcan (10. April 2008)

Es wäre viel leichter für Blizzard einfach mal die viel geforderten Pre-Bc Realms zu erstellen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. April 2008)

pvp twinks sucken.
stellt euch mal vor ihr habt grade mit wow angefangen und geht mit lvl 16 das erste mal warsong, und werdet XX mal von schurken geonehittet. hättet ihr da lust auf pvp? also ich nicht.
das wollte ich mal loswerden und die lvl sperre ist eig blödsinn man kann doch auch mit lvl 61 ind die old school raids oder nicht?^^


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe nun aber ka, ob WoW mit den Patches überhaupt noch ohne TBC läuft ...
> greetz



Na logisch tut es das!


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Zum Thema Pvp-Twinks nochmal:

Weint ihr auch so rum,wenn euch ein S3-Spieler umhaut?
Die haben auch nur ihr Equip bestmöglichst ausgebaut,da regt sich keiner auf xO


----------



## lord just (10. April 2008)

naja das problem an den pvp twinks ist der, dass man unter lvl70 durch pvp recht gut und schnell gute ausrüstung bekommt, die auch pve-tauglich sind.

durch die ganzen pvp-twinks hat man als normaler spieler auf den bg keine chance und stirbt oft und es dauert ewig, bis man sich die pvp items holen kann und verliert die lust am pvp.

des weiteren sind pvp twinks auch recht arm, weil man sie nur mit hilfe erstellen kann (meist von 70ern ziehn lassen, damit man so wenig erfahrung wie möglich bekommt und so gute ausrüstung wie möglich) und man halt nur besser als die anderen ist, weil man sich von anderen hat ausrüsten lassen. pvp twinks haben einfach nen vorteil gegenüber den anderen spielern, die sich nicht von anderen ausrüsten lassen (vergleichbar mit den abgekarteten arenaspielen, damit ein team besseres equip bekommt um gegen andere spieler mit schlechterem equip ne chance zu haben).

es ist doch zugegebener maßen arm, wenn man sich toll fühlt, nur weil man mit komplett blauem equip jemanden mit grünen und vielleicht noch weißem equip fertig macht. wer wirklich pvp betreiben will, der sollte dies auf lvl 70 machen, wo es nicht so einfach ist, sich von anderen gut ausrüsten zu lassen.


ne lvl sperre für ab lvl60 fänd ich ok, weil man selbst wenn man bc nicht installiert hat, jedoch seinen account erweitert hat, bis lvl 70 leveln kann (man kommt nur nicht in die scherbenwelt und in die anfangsgebiete der neuen rassen).


----------



## Gumbie (10. April 2008)

GUTE IDEE


----------



## Occasus (10. April 2008)

naja das wär schon ein derbe

hab selber 4 pvp twinks einer steht kurz vor dem lvl up. finde dass irgendwie blöd wenn man alle instanzen gehen könnte ohne lvl up zu werden.


----------



## erraldstyler (10. April 2008)

XP sperre? schwachsinn^^ wenn jmd mit nem x9er pvp nich up kommen will, kommt er auch nich up.
Und wenn doch?
dann nix mehr mit ini gehn und item X farmen...ja und? pech gehabt^^

Und lvl 60 Xp sperre wegen pre BC ist interessant, wird aber nichts bringen, weil du nur sehr schwierig leute findest, die mit in die alten INIs gehn...wäre auch wahnsinnig gern Naxx, ony etc. gegangen aber ich hab 2 Wochen lang nich mal ne 5er Grp für Scholo gefunden....plötzlich fragen die Leute aus meiner Gilde: "Gehn wa INI?" Und ich sag: "Wollen wa Scholo oder Strat?" und da sagen die tatsächlich zu mir: "Was willstn da? Komm mit Blutkessel!"
Und ich war 61^^
Resultat:
Char deleted
und Server gechanged

jetz zock ich mit meinen kumpels zusammen^^^

Aber als Lösung würde ich sagen: WoW Classic Server!!!!!!einself
Nur Lvl 60 und ohne die kaqq scherbenwelt, aber bitte mit Blutelfen^^


----------



## Stüssy (10. April 2008)

ich bin lieber dafür das BLizzard mal Classic Server Anlegen sollte :>
aber nicht das man den char von 0-60 hoch spieln muss^^
ich glaub nähmlich hatt keiner dann lust :<
hmm zb das man ...einen char auf einem classic server direkt auf 60 angelegen kann,also nur einma oda so :>


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> PvP Twinks sind (meist, gibt kleinere Ausnahmen) für gefrustete Spieler die mitm Main nichts reissen und deswegen Neuen Spielern den Spielspass verderben..
> 
> @Topic (Will keine erneute Diskussion über PvP Twinks verursachen in nem Thread bei dems über was anderes geht <.<)
> 
> Bin absolut gegen die Idee, wegen dem gleichen Grund wie Tikume genannt hat.. Die PvP Twinks sollen nicht noch mehr Vorteile bekommen



Kann mich dir nur anschließen! Das sind einfach nur Spieler auf lvl70 mit viel Gold und nO sKiLL, die sich dann einen PvP-Twink erstellen und dann zu meinen der beste zu sein, weil man gerade 1. im WSG lvl19 war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pvp-Twinks nochmal:
> 
> Weint ihr auch so rum,wenn euch ein S3-Spieler umhaut?
> Die haben auch nur ihr Equip bestmöglichst ausgebaut,da regt sich keiner auf xO



Du verstehst es einfach nicht, oder?


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Wie gesagt:Skill braucht man bei WoW sehr wenig.
Außerdem war ich z.b. fast immer mit meinem Mainchar als auch mit meinem Twink auf den hohen Plätzen,also ist deine Aussage vollkommender Schwachsinn!


----------



## lord just (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pvp-Twinks nochmal:
> 
> Weint ihr auch so rum,wenn euch ein S3-Spieler umhaut?
> Die haben auch nur ihr Equip bestmöglichst ausgebaut,da regt sich keiner auf xO




naja bei nem s3 spieler kann man davon ausgehn, dass er sich sein equip auch erarbeitet hat, weil man das auch nicht einfach so bekommt (zumindest nicht komplett wegen dem personal rating).

die meisten pvp twinks lassen sich ausrüsten. sie leveln zusammen mit lvl70 spielern, weil sie so am wenigsten erfahrung bekommen und lassen sich durch instanzen ziehen um an das best-mögliche equip zu kommen und gehn dann mit lvl x9 ins bg und killen andere spieler mit wenigen schlägen.

die meisten x9 pvp twinks "ercheaten" sich ihr equipment und freuen sich nen ast und die ehrlichen spieler, die sich ihr equipment selbst erarbeiten, verlieren schnell die lust am pvp.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:Skill braucht man bei WoW sehr wenig.
> Außerdem war ich z.b. fast immer mit meinem Mainchar als auch mit meinem Twink auf den hohen Plätzen,also ist deine Aussage vollkommender Schwachsinn!



Also, wenn man bei WoW sehr wenig Skill braucht, dann hast du wahrscheinlich bis jetzt nichts gelernt, noch verstanden. Spielwechsel? *gg*


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich bin ganz klar dagegen!

Klar, wegen der PvP-Twinks...Das kotzt einen echt an, wenn man mit seinem "normalen" Twink mal zwischen den Quests BG gehen weill, man aber sofort von Über-R0xx0r Schurken überrollt wird...
Das nervt *whine*
...

Und die alten Raid inis kann man auch mit 20-25, 70ern machen... ich seh da kein Problem...
ich frag besser nicht warum ihr grad mit 60ern da rein wollt... ist bestimmt aufregender mit 40 Leuten...aber...ach...ich bin still :>


Mfg, und mögen die Flames der Retro-geaks auf mich prasseln...


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Da hast du falsche Informationen,die besten Items für die Twinks gibts hauptsächlich nicht in Instanzen,sondern durch Quests und Crafting.

Die Twinks,die sich ziehen lassen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt gut,
aber die,die es sich selbst erarbeitet haben,verdienen meinen Respekt ;-)


----------



## moorhuhnxx (10. April 2008)

bin gegen pvp twinks!!! mann sollte für bg´s so 10% der ehre in ep(oder nochmehr^^) bekommen. da mann sich mittlerweile im 19er-29er bereich nicht merh retten kann vor lauter untotenschurken xD. nerft einfach weil die dann echt alleine so ein bg für sich entscheiden, das verdirbt den spass. für eine level sperre auf 60 währe ich aber mann könnte ja ne art qu erledigen auf level 60 mit der mann zeitweise kein xp bekommt. allerdings
sollte dies NUR auf level 60 gehen eben für die leute die die alten inzen und raidisntanzen toll finden und die auch noch als herrausforderung bekommen möchten, aber nicht auf bestimmte berufe oder klassen verzichten wollen.


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Schnapsleiche schrieb:


> Also, wenn man bei WoW sehr wenig Skill braucht, dann hast du wahrscheinlich bis jetzt nichts gelernt, noch verstanden. Spielwechsel? *gg*



Es ist halt so..hast du schonmal etwas anderes außer WoW gespielt? ;-)

Der Spielwechsel ist eigtl. kein Wechsel,sondern eine Maßnahme gegen die "Sucht" :-)


----------



## Königmarcus (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.




/sign

und wer kein pve machen will soll mit wow aufhören da pve eig den meisten spaß (meiner meinung nach) in wow macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (10. April 2008)

gegen pvp twinks für lvl 60 sperre 
und im low lvl brauch man net wirklich viel skill was bringt dir das wnen du gegen einen spieler antrittst der doppelt so viel leben hat als du


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und wer kein pve machen will soll mit wow aufhören da pve eig den meisten spaß (meiner meinung nach) in wow macht
> 
> ...




Eine Meinung unter vielen,
das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## Secondsight (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann installier WoW neu - aber dann ohne TBC.
> Somit kannst Du dann auch nur lvl 60 werden.
> 
> Habe nun aber ka, ob WoW mit den Patches überhaupt noch ohne TBC läuft ...
> greetz



Und was passiert dann mit meinen 3 70igern?^^ ne das funkst glaub ich gar net weil ja der account ja nach dem BC-code ein Bc-acc ist d.h da steht dann ungültige spielversion oder sowas.

Und dann wär da auch noch das nich jeder Bock auf darauf hat nen 2. acc zu bezahlen deswegen /lvl sperre für lvl 60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und hört doch endlich auf die lvl sperre auf pvp twinks zu reduzieren das ist echt lustig wie alle immer rumheulen weil dien bisschen im 39iger bg gebasht werden aber wenn dann nen voll s3 equipter im 70iger BG einen weghaut ists ja ok^^

Also ich für meinen teil bin nur für EINE 60iger lvl SPERRE

MFG
Second


----------



## Nurmalso (10. April 2008)

oh mann damit die ganzen pvp heulsusen hier sich nich aufregen müssen:

macht man haltn reinen pve server auf mit limit 60 und ohne bc..am besten auch auf den vorletzten patch vor bc zurücksetzen! (hätte den netten nebeneffekt das die städte in englisch da stehn^^) also mit pre quests usw. usf.

und er sollte an keinem realm pool angeschlossen sein.

Ich hab selber leider sehr spät mit WoW angefangen und war grad mal 2 Woche vor BC 60.
(Bin in Strath durch diese Annehm-Direktabgeb quest beim endboss 60 geworden *hach*)

nuja...dadurch hatt ich grad mal Gelegenheit die Raidsinis Ubrs und Zg auf 60 zu erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hach* ich willn 60er zurückgepatchten wow server...und auf kack privat server kan nich übrigens verzichten falls einer mit dem dreck kommt^^


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Es ist halt so..hast du schonmal etwas anderes außer WoW gespielt? ;-)
> 
> Der Spielwechsel ist eigtl. kein Wechsel,sondern eine Maßnahme gegen die "Sucht" :-)



Counter Strike, Gitarre, Trompete, E-Gitarre, Fußball.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (10. April 2008)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> oh mann damit die ganzen pvp heulsusen hier sich nich aufregen müssen:
> 
> macht man haltn reinen pve server auf mit limit 60 und ohne bc..am besten auch auf den vorletzten patch vor bc zurücksetzen! (hätte den netten nebeneffekt das die städte in englisch da stehn^^) also mit pre quests usw. usf.
> 
> ...


ich hab irgendwien degavou oder wie das heißt ich glaub das isen standart post von dir oder irr ich mich ich könnt schwören ich habdne schon 1mal gelesen
edit: ach ne ist dein erster beitrag sry


----------



## Pumajäger (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



ich würd den post ein sticky geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das mit begränzung auf 60 fände ich toll aber dann auch die pre bc skilltrees und verzauberungen ONLY.

Denn sonst ists ja irgentwie wieder anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich währe darür das die GMs so was NUR einmal je Spieler machen könnten und dann NUR bei lvl 60. Und mit dem Char Scherbenitems und welt bann.

Dann würden sicher wieder mehr die alten inzen raiden. 

Das mit dem PvP Twinks bin ich wie Tikume voll dagegen ...


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Schnapsleiche schrieb:


> Counter Strike, Gitarre, Trompete, E-Gitarre, Fußball....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht dein ernst,oder?


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst,oder?



Ich gebs auf, bei dir ist anscheinend Hopfen und Malz verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (10. April 2008)

Grade dann musst du doch wissen,dass man für diese Aktivitäten "Skill" braucht,nicht wie bei Wow ;-)


----------



## Schnapsleiche (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Grade dann musst du doch wissen,dass man für diese Aktivitäten "Skill" braucht,nicht wie bei Wow ;-)



Bin Bandmitglied in einer christl. Metalband, Sologitarrist. Trompete Spiele ich seit 10 Jahren, goldenes Abzeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei WoW braucht man Skill, sonst schaffst dus nie nach ganz oben.


----------



## Raminator (10. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Mhh das würde es mir leicht machen meinem PvP-Twink den Epic Ring aus Bibi zu holen...
> 
> Wär dafür!!!!
> 
> ...


das sin doch keine richtigen gründe


----------



## Reeth Caldason (10. April 2008)

also ich find pvp twinks assi, denn wenn de nur ma 1-2 runden pvp machen willst wenn de lvlst um mal abwechslung von der langweiligen scheiße zu kriegen dann macht selbst das gegen die pvp tiwnks kein spaß mehr. aba im pvp zu lvln wär auf jeden fall ma ne coole idee. aba das müsste dann genauso schnell ep wie im pve geben.
mit lvl 60...naja wieso solltest du darauf verzichten mit lvl 61 bwl zu raiden? das gibt doch nur nen größeren vorteil. k klar...die spannung fehlt da es "zu" eifnach is aba für so einen furtz gleich so viel schnickschnack einzubaun find ich irgendwie leicht übertrieben. solln se lieber paar andre sachen verbessern.
lg reeth


----------



## Schwuuu (10. April 2008)

von ner lvl sperre die man ab 60 einführen kann das wäre nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja iwie hat pvp auch seit 2.0 seinen spaß verloren bzw seit ränge abgeschafft worden sind das gute alte pre bc feeling wird es leider nie wieder geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt bringt blizz ja mal iwann retro server die noch auf 1.8 gepatcht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2008)

Nevad gib es auf...

Ich versteh hier nicht warum jeder was gegen PvP-Twinks hat. 
Ich hab mir mein EQ "Selber" erarbeitet. Bin nur wegen einem Item
gezogen worden, Hand des Toten, falls das wem was sagt. Denke
da kann keiner was sagen bei der droppchance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten habe
ich nichts herbeigecheated und mir ansonsten nur bei Quests helfen 
lassen in denen die Quest mobs ?? sind. Thetis zB.: kriegste mit 28
nicht down. Und wenn mich wer flamed: Ich hab keine enchants und 
kein verdammtes Goldstück bisher ausgegeben. Also von wegen
"1000G muss man in einen PvP-Twink investieren" 

Btw: Mit Equip hat es nicht viel zu tun wenn ich mit 29 einen 38er umleg, oder?


----------



## Schnorbus (10. April 2008)

das mit den PvP twinks könnte man ganz einfach bremsen. Die ganzen "krassen" erweiterungen aus TBC, sprich Netherkluftbeinrüssi usw nicht ab item lvl 35 sondern ab 60. und schon macht auch neulingen der lowlvl PVP wider spass da man nicht auf so überequipte chars trift.

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht, bin PVE only gamer. Reine PVE server (also ohne Open PVP, BG's & Arena solls ruhig geben)  fänd ich ne klasse sache, weil dann nicht diese spass bremsen sich mit PVP an ion nen Quest-NPC reinstellen und warten bis amn sie aus versehen angreift


----------



## nerdonwork (10. April 2008)

Ich bin für ne ep-sperre die man jederzeit nach belieben ein-/ausschalten kann <:
nicht nur weil ich selbst ein 19er bg-krieger hab mit dem ich gern mal dm/bsf/verließ tanken würde,
sondern eher aus dem grund das, wenn man keine ep für quests bekommt, man mehr gold erhält...
ich will nicht wissen wieviele mit ihrem ersten char auf 40 gekommen sind und dachten: "wtf, woher so viel gold für reit-mount/skill bekommen?!"


----------



## Zhou Tai (10. April 2008)

nerdonwork schrieb:


> Ich bin für ne ep-sperre die man jederzeit nach belieben ein-/ausschalten kann <:
> aus dem grund das, wenn man keine ep für quests bekommt, man mehr gold erhält...
> ich will nicht wissen wieviele mit ihrem ersten char auf 40 gekommen sind und dachten: "wtf, woher so viel gold für reit-mount/skill bekommen?!"


 stimme zu  gute gedanke apropo wo is B1ubb


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2008)

Ausserdem: Gegen die PvP-Twinks könnt ihr GARNICHTS machen.
Und wenn das BG (19,29, ...) voller ist profitiert jeder davon, nicht
nur der PvP-Twink. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass sich da
einige nen haufen grünen Schrott zusammenkaufen, einige gammlige 
enchants draufmachen lassen und 500g raushauen nur um kaum 
besser zu sein als ein normaler Twink in der Levelphase.

Eine Einteilung in "Normale" BG´s und ein alle-Realms-umspannender Pool
für PvP-Twinks wäre nice. Ebenso die Grenze. Aber da, egal was hier gesagt
wird, nichts geändert wird braucht man auch nicht diskutieren. Es ist schließlich
klar dass jeder andere Meinungen hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2008)

"was bringt dir das wenn du gegen einen spieler antrittst der doppelt so viel leben hat als du"

doppelt? das Fünffache! Muhahahaahahahahaahahhhahaahhahahahhahahhahhahhahhahhhahha

Sry

Aber das doppelte wär ja Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie willste da im Alleingang die Schmiede einnehmen?

BtW. ihr könnt auch ein "Nerf S3" fordern, denn dass ist ja auch "imba, ercheated, unfair" aus 
eurer Sicht. Wenn ein Ally-Hexer im Alleingang 6 Hordler umtakkert, die Flagge stiehlt und den 
sämtlichen Respawn vom Friedhof umnieted dann sag ich nichts mehr dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin selber fullepic 
hat aber dennoch nichts genützt.


"widerstanden"

"Widerstanden"

BÄM CRIT 1100!!!!  (WTF!!!!)

"widerstanden"

....


----------



## Grivok (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



naja sollen sie doch
wenn so ein vorschlag durchkommt, dann sollte vorher mein vorschlag der getrennten BGs kommen in denen normalos von PvP-Twinks getrennt werden
dann dürfen sich die PvP twinks gegenseitig gerne hochzüchten und alle die es nicht schaffen einen pvp twink zu machen weil sie zu doof sind dürfen halt nicht gegen den elitären kreis der besten spieler aller zeiten kämpfen, da sie keinen zutritt zu den pvp-twink-bgs erhalten
dann wären die endlich in ruhe und würden nicht mehr durch die nervigen unterpriviligierten normalos gestört, die sowieso zu blöd zum spielen sind und viel zu schnell im dreck liegen...
das ist viel zu langweilig und keine herausforderung
normalos haben in pvp-twink bgs ein für alle mal nix verloren


----------



## Undeadwomen (10. April 2008)

Hi!

Also ich find auch dass das mit der lvl sperre ne dämliche idee ist,aber bei blizz wär es durchaus möglich dass se so einen schwachsinn auch noch ins game einfügen......

und wie mein vorposter meinte dass es net aufs equip ankommt wenn man mit lvl 19 nen lvl 28er umhaut....naja ganz davon abgesehn dass ein lvl 19 pvp twink mehr leben mehr crit mehr was weiss ich noch  hatt wien lvl 29er.....slebst wenn man nur mit jedem 3 schlag trifft weicht man dem wietaus öfters aus und man kann mehr einstecken...aber nee das liegt net am equip...
weil es kann ja net im sinn des entwicklers sein dass es massenweise pvp twinks gibt die sich geil vorkommen wenn se mit 1,8k life rumrennen und nen normalen lvl 19er mit  maximal 2 schlägen umhaun.....
aber da blizz es ja von anfang an vergeigt hatt das zu unterbinden bin ich auch für die idee von einem der vorposter dass es zwangsxp geben sollte für die ganzen pvp twinks damit auch mal komplette neueinsteiger mit lvl 19 oder ähnlichem sich den spass gönnen können den die alten hasen noch hatten bevor das ganze mit den pvp twinks anfing.....aber solang blizzz nix macht werden weiter tonnenweise möchte gern pvp spieler rumrennen die sich strak vorkommen weil se mit lvl 19 das fertig bringen was se mit 70 net gebacken kriegen...
ach und das mit dem getrennten bgs kommt mir bekannt vor da hatten se doch vor dass man net auf stammgruppen stossen kann mit ner randomgruppe...bloss dass es net so funzt wie sich blizz das vorgestellt hatt...oh wunder
so hab mich genug aufgeregt........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



Dem stimm ich nur zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.


jup exp durch alli/hord kills sollten reinkommen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2008)

Juhuu Undeadwomen hat nichts verstanden! Lies meinen Post nochmal durch auf den du verweist!


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Levelsperre auf 60... Ich kann Draenei sein, muss aber trotzdem nicht in die verhasste Scherbenwelt... Klaro, warum nicht. Vote for Classicserver.


----------



## The Metal (10. April 2008)

Iceboxxx schrieb:


> aber wenn du tbc schon auf deinen wow aktiviert hast ?
> wird das nicht viel bringen....


jop stimmt

Ich fänds ja schon cool, aber halt nur auf bestimmten Levels. Dass man z.B. nur auf 60, 50 etc. die xp deaktivieren kann un nich bei X9.
Dazu noch xp im PvP einführen und ich wär sehr zufrieden


----------



## Thursoni (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



/signed


----------



## nerdonwork (10. April 2008)

Undeadwomen schrieb:


> ...dass es net aufs equip ankommt wenn man mit lvl 19 nen lvl 28er umhaut....


eigl gings darum das en 29er nen 38 umhaut...und das is, wenn man z.B. schurke is (mein höchster twink is einer) garnet so schwer wenn man normales, dem lvl entsprechendes grünes eq hat :S zwar eher weil die gegner lachen und einen unterschätzen...kA =P

und iwie flamen/hypen alle die pöhsen pöhsen twinks anstatt was für/gegen die lvl-sperre zu sagen :x


----------



## HiJacker (10. April 2008)

Ich finde persönlich ist es so ziemlich dasselbe, ob man von einem Pvp Twink des Level x9 umgehauen wird oder einem S3 Heini. Beide haben viel Zeit investiert um genau das zu erreichen....besser als andere zu sein und einen Vorteil zu haben...

Aber back 2 topic:

Ich fänd eine solche Levelsperre auf Level 60 auch gut. Gründe wurden eigentlich alle genannt. Mit 70 eine alte Instanz zu machen hat einfach keinen Reiz. Allein der Tank steck schon 5 mal soviel weg und ein Heal eines 70er heilt auch das 5fache ca.
Es ist keine Herausforderung mehr...


----------



## Quantin Talentino (10. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pvp-Twinks nochmal:
> 
> Weint ihr auch so rum,wenn euch ein S3-Spieler umhaut?
> Die haben auch nur ihr Equip bestmöglichst ausgebaut,da regt sich keiner auf xO



hab ich auch so gedacht beim lesen ^^

naja und das mit lvl 60 wäre sehr nice da man den alten content "richtig" erleben könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD0815 (10. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja sollen sie doch
> wenn so ein vorschlag durchkommt, dann sollte vorher mein vorschlag der getrennten BGs kommen in denen normalos von PvP-Twinks getrennt werden
> dann dürfen sich die PvP twinks gegenseitig gerne hochzüchten und alle die es nicht schaffen einen pvp twink zu machen weil sie zu doof sind dürfen halt nicht gegen den elitären kreis der besten spieler aller zeiten kämpfen, da sie keinen zutritt zu den pvp-twink-bgs erhalten
> dann wären die endlich in ruhe und würden nicht mehr durch die nervigen unterpriviligierten normalos gestört, die sowieso zu blöd zum spielen sind und viel zu schnell im dreck liegen...
> ...




@ Grivok,

eins muss man dir lassen..du hast echt Stehvermögen was dein Vorschlag der getrennten BG betrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin zwar anderer Meinung, aber da es hier ja eigentlich um ein leeeeicht anderes Thema geht (oder gehen sollte wenn ich mir den Ursprungsthread so anguck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werde ich mich zurückhalten und zum eigentlichen Thema was sagen: Nice idea @ TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber natürlich auch für die PVP Twinks ne levelsperre.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ooops jetzt isses mir doch rausgerutscht^^...

LG
DD0815


----------



## Genomchen (10. April 2008)

@Nevad
Da muss ich dir Recht geben, in WoW finde ich auch, dass man nicht besonders viel Skill braucht. PvP-technisch is halt ein bißrl mehr Bewegung da, aber PvE-technisch kann ich während dem Raid komplett hackedicht sein und der Boss wird trotzdem gelegt.
Wenn ich das mit anderen Games vergleiche benötigen andere Spiele auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Maß an Skill und Entscheidungsvermögen.

Allerdings bin ich auch absolut gegen x9er PvP-Twinks, da es wirklich so ist, das man neben dem Leveln oder neben den Instanzen zur Abwechslung auch mal aufs BG geht. Und da vermiesen einem die x9er schon ganz schön die Abwechslung. Und meine Meinung ist kein gewhine, sondern eine faktische Feststellung, weil so ist es halt nunmal und den Punkt müsst ihr x9er zugeben. Ich wär da mehr für reine x9er PvP-Twink BGs, sozusagen die Möglichkeit für Spieler unter 70 die Wahl zwischen nem 'normalem' oder 'heroischem' BG. Wobei man auf nem heroischem BG keine EPs bekommt. Das wär doch ne Lösung für beide Seiten, oder nicht?

Genomchen

Edith
Wobei es dann wahrscheinlich immer noch die gewissen Kiddies geben wird, die dann...naja weiter muss ichs nicht ausführen;-)


----------



## Grivok (10. April 2008)

DD0815 schrieb:


> @ Grivok,
> 
> eins muss man dir lassen..du hast echt Stehvermögen was dein Vorschlag der getrennten BG betrifft.
> 
> ...



jo inzwischen auch im offiziellen forum gepostet und da sind nur pvp-twink-besitzer dagegen...
frage mich warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und an die leute die sagen S3 gegen neuling = normalo gegen pvp-twink
ja es nervt wenn mich ein 70er S3 Char mit skill 600 verzauberungen umbasht....
aber da wir erst bei skill 375 angekommen sind...dauert das noch ne weile


----------



## DD0815 (10. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jo inzwischen auch im offiziellen forum gepostet und da sind nur pvp-twink-besitzer dagegen...
> frage mich warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmmmm da hab ich absolut keeeeine  Ahnung..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar gibt es mit Sicherheit Leute denen sprichwörtlich "einer abg...." wenn sie mit ihrem hochgezüchteten Chars nen 17 er stoffie onehitten und dann womöglich noch am Friedhof campen, aber ich für meinen Teil hab so etwas ehrlich noch nicht erlebt beim leveln (und ich hab einige BG gemacht mit meinem Twink, in allen Bereichen (1x,2x,3x usw. mittlerweile bin ich 50.....).
Ich fand die BG (Realmpool Raserei) recht unterhaltsam (auch wenn ich weniger die Todesstoßliste, eher die Todesliste angeführt habe^^) aber wie ich schon an anderer Stelle gepostet habe, konnten sich mein Kumpel und ich durchaus auch mal wehren...und mal ehrlich: Vergiss die 10 Tode im BG....wenn du auch 2-3 mal nem PVP Twink in den A.. treten konntest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Liegt vielleicht auch bissl daran (ich wiederhol mich gerne^^) dass mein Twink KEIN Allie ist.....Taktik UND Fraktionshilfe ist auch auf den low bg auf Seiten der Horde KEIN Fremdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

DD0815

PS: Poste plz ma den Link aus dem offiziellen Forum......würde mich interessieren die Diskussion..vor allem wenn man sich mal zu dem Thema NORMAL unterhalten/austauschen kann..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (10. April 2008)

PvP Twinks sind ne gute Nebenbeschäftigung. 

+ für Levelsperre


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> PvP Twinks sind ne gute Nebenbeschäftigung.
> 
> + für Levelsperre


Jepp bin ja auch so einer^^
Dann könnte ich endlich meine Ausrüstung perfektionieren oder bei jeder Quest nachzuschauen wie viel XP sie gibt^^


----------



## Bignova (10. April 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> jup exp durch alli/hord kills sollten reinkommen


Is doch nich dein ernst oder,dann gibt es ja garkein PvE mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topanga (10. April 2008)

über so eine level sperre hat sich blizz übrigens schon einmal geäußert und sie werden so etwas NICHT einführen, da dies nicht im sinne von wow ist auf einem bestimmten level stehen zu bleiben um so vorteile für einen bestimmten spiele bereich zu haben.

also brauchst du deine tolle idee garnicht erst im offiziellen forum posten.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Wirklich sehr schade....


----------



## Agyros (11. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pvp-Twinks nochmal:
> 
> Weint ihr auch so rum,wenn euch ein S3-Spieler umhaut?
> Die haben auch nur ihr Equip bestmöglichst ausgebaut,da regt sich keiner auf xO




Nö da ist nen riesen Unterschied. Ich heul auch net, wenn meine Twinks von PvP Twinks umgehauen werden, denn ich weiss was das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich finds nur blöd für echte Neulinge, mit 08/15 Gear - welches ein Neuling hat - onehittet dich nahezu jeder Melee PvP Twink. Und tot bekommst garantiert keinen ...

Andererseits gerade auf 60 fände ichs sogar ganz gut.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.


Absolut signed...

PvPler solln zu WAR gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

Auch dagegen, und auch nur wegen den PVP Twinks. Sollen die möchtegern Sieger auch noch Vorteile haben?

Natürlich gilt das nur für die, die gegen eine Aufteilung des BGs in PVP Twink und nicht PVP Twinks waren. Für alle anderen die nichts dagegen haben sind nicht damit gemeint.


----------



## DunCrow (11. April 2008)

Ist doch sinnlos. PVP-Twinks auf lvl x9 sind feig (gear zusammenkaufen und ohne skill alles wegpusten, was normal BGs spielt) und wer nen 60er will soll sich das Hauptspiel ohne TBC kaufen. Dann kann man auch nur 60 werden und den 60er Content spielen.


----------



## Eddishar (11. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann installier WoW neu - aber dann ohne TBC.
> Somit kannst Du dann auch nur lvl 60 werden.
> 
> Habe nun aber ka, ob WoW mit den Patches überhaupt noch ohne TBC läuft ...
> greetz



Tut es.


----------



## Xamthys (11. April 2008)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch für Zwangs-XP und gegen eine Levelsperre. Mir würde es viel Spaß machen im BG XP zu machen. Vielleicht würden mich dann die ätzenden Twinks nicht mehr so stören? ^^

Die Idee mit den getrennten Servern für Twinks finde ich auch sehr gut. Dann kann sich keiner mehr aufregen und alles is tutti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âleôx (11. April 2008)

Also ich find die idee recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------------------------------------
Hellige Kapuze des Forrenzorns


----------



## Schwuuu (11. April 2008)

die levelsperre wäre ein segen für old school raider wobei naja pre bc feeling wird nie wieder aufkommen naxx bwl usw pvp ränge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (12. April 2008)

Lefarian schrieb:


> &#8364;dit :
> Da ich sage mal über 70 % hier gegen PvP Twinks sind (ich übrigends auch teilweise), beschränke ich es mal folgendermaßen.
> Eine Art levelsperre, bei der man bei erreichen von Stufe 60 anklicken muss, das man "bereit" für das weitere lvln ist. Solange man dies nicht aktiviert kann man (garkeine?) keine EP`s erhalten.


Nicht mehr das aktuelste aber mal aufwühlen:
World of Warcraft "Classic" spielen, das heisst einen Account ohne TBC.
Dann bekommt man auf 60 keine EPs mehr und kann so oft Raiden gehen wie man will.
Wenn man dann weitermachen will einfach den Account auf TBC Upgraden und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vulschok (12. April 2008)

ich finde es sollte spezielle pvp chars geben

mann sollte vor der char erstellung eingeben ob ichn pve&pvp char (wie bisher auch) oder ein pvp char haben will. der pvp char bekommt dann die ep auf den schlachtfeldern und die gute ausrüstung eben falls eben ein char der NUR pvp machen kann 

so gebe es keine probleme wegen unfairen kämfen auf schlachtfeldern und mann hette trotzdem spaß am pvp da es dann wirklich hauptsächlich auf das KÖNNEN ankommt und nichtmehr auf den totalen imba ausgerüsteten char der möglicherweise auch noch in ebay gekauft wurde das fände ich klasse...



mfg euer vul


----------



## Arabelle (12. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Es wäre viel leichter für Blizzard einfach mal die viel geforderten Pre-Bc Realms zu erstellen


Vielleicht wäre es mal fürs erste s, seine Signatur zu überarbeiten^^
Zu Deinem Spruch: Ändere "geforderte" in "gewünschte" - dann passt es...

Zum Thema: 
LvlStop für Lvl 60er, die den PreBC-Content für sich erschliessen möchten -> *JA*
LvlStop für PvP-Twinks-> *NEIN*
Exp für PvPTwinks im BG -> *JA*


----------



## Betrunkener (12. April 2008)

Problem: Viele neue Spieler würden asich beschweren, da sie garnichts gemacht hätten und trotzdem keine ep mehr bekommen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (12. April 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> ich finde es sollte spezielle pvp chars geben
> 
> mann sollte vor der char erstellung eingeben ob ichn pve&pvp char (wie bisher auch) oder ein pvp char haben will. der pvp char bekommt dann die ep auf den schlachtfeldern und die gute ausrüstung eben falls eben ein char der NUR pvp machen kann
> 
> ...



und was ist wenn man (wie in meinem fall) pvp spielt und dann mal nen monat nur raiden geht?
und eben unterschiedliches equip hat...


----------



## Milleniumking (12. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.





/sign... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maldinie (12. April 2008)

...,
hab auch nichts gegen pvp chars

wenn ich mit nem frischen 70er ins bg geh seh ich auch alt aus gegen die teils voll s3 equipten chars


----------



## Amychan (12. April 2008)

Find die Idee mit der Levelsperre auch nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 60er Raids würd ich auch alle gern mit nem 60er begehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss meinetwegen net für PvP Twinks sein. Und ja, ich hab auch einen.
Allerdings verstehe ich euer rumgeheule wegen PvP Twinks nicht...
Ich hab mir jedes einzelne Teil was ich trage selbst in Instanzen (ohne 70er) gesammelt. Und mich erst auf 18 das erste mal in einen BG gewagt. (Bis dahin wollt ich garkein PvP Twink sein)
Das einzige was ich an Equip dazubekommen hab sind die PVP Waffen/Ringe/Amus etc. Und die hab ich mir alle auf Schlachtfeldern erkämpft. Ist das jetzt auch imba, gecheatet und gemein?
Und zu den Verzauberungen... Wenn ich mich aufmache und mir die Mats dafür farme um mir sowas auf meine Sachen zu zaubern ist das also auch gecheatet? -.-
Das ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als S3, nur das ich nicht extra auf 70 muss. Der Zeitaufwand ist ähnlich hoch.


----------



## Gobonn (12. April 2008)

wozu levelsperre mit 60? wenns sone leute gibt neuen acc holn ohne bc und dann habt ihr eure sperre mit 60 ...


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (12. April 2008)

An sich ist die Idee echt super, aber auch nur in Verbindung mit der Idee von Grivok, mit den getrennten x9er BGs. 
Und der nächste Twink den ich für 19 machen würde wäre im normalen BG vorzufinden. Ohne Extra-Equip ohne Verzauberungen...dann kann ich mir nämlich eiiniges an Gold sparen. Denn selbst wenn man sich mit normalem Equip heutzutage zufrieden geben würde, würde man im Moment kein Land sehen gegen die Twinks, daher is man ja gezwungen so viel Gold auszugeben (wobei es mir der Spass wert ist, Matches wie gestern Abend WS und 18 Twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
sry fürs abweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Tut euch zusammen, schreibt an Blizz und ich hoffe mit dem nächsten grossen Patch is die Änderung drauf. (ich hoffe ihr lest den Witz raus im letzten Teil des Satzes)


----------



## Korbî (12. April 2008)

find die idee auch gut allerdings nur für lvl 60 
mich nerven die ganzen Pimp twinks auch ein bisschen 
wenn dann im 39er pvp ein ud rogue mit mungo auf beiden waffen über dich herfällt aber naja so isses halt leider ^^


----------



## Technocrat (12. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.




/signed


----------



## Hangatyr (12. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



Diese Meinung macht Dich noch sympathischer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (12. April 2008)

Oh man, das wär ja geil, dann könnt ich mit meinem pvp twink ja noch paar innis gehn um ein par neu aufgewertete items zu holn


----------



## Grivok (12. April 2008)

Amychan schrieb:


> Und zu den Verzauberungen... Wenn ich mich aufmache und mir die Mats dafür farme um mir sowas auf meine Sachen zu zaubern ist das also auch gecheatet? -.-
> Das ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als S3, nur das ich nicht extra auf 70 muss. Der Zeitaufwand ist ähnlich hoch.



nö
wenn du die mit dem pvp twink gefarmt hast, hast meinen respekt
wenn du die mit nem 70er gefarmt hast ist es nunmal unfair leuten gegenüber die keinen 70er haben ....


----------



## vanillekipferl (12. April 2008)

So ich habe mir nun (fast) die ganze erste Seite an Antworten durchgelesen.
Ich selbst bin von lvl 60er raids absolut begeistert und finde es selbst sehr schade , dass ich erst in TBC Zeiten zu spielen begann.(Sowas wie Naxx reizt mich schon immer - habe auch die pre gemacht aber es finden sich nie Leute). Deshalb wäre mein primärer Vorschlag für diesen Bereich ein Realm auf dem TBC einfach deaktiviert ist (ob es diese Möglichkeit gibt is mir unklar), da würden sich sicherlich Leute finden^^. 
Zu der Diskussion mit den PvP-Twinks ... es gibt Leute , die PvP absolut bevorzugen - ich auch. Wenn ich nun Leute höre , die an PvP-Twinks lästern is mir das einerseits verständlich, da sie echt nerven können , aber wer zwingt jemanden im lowie Bereich ins PvP zu gehn (Abwechslung.. ok)? Twinks sin ne Menge zeitlicher und finanzieller Aufwand , wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann und es stellt nunmal die Vorteile dar einen höheren Char zu haben , da man sich nen Twink ohne 60+ Char kaum leisten kann. Ich rege mich ja auch nich auf , wenn ein s3 equippter Hexer mich am bg einfach tötet .. hol ich mir besseres Equip ,dann passt das (macht 10 lvl ups dann hat sich die Sache mit den Twinks auch gegessen).Is meine Meinung und die kann man nich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der Sinn meiner eigentlichen Aussage ist , dass PvP equipplich gesehn immer unausgeglichen  sein wird und PvP-Twinks stellen mittlerweile einen festen Bestandteil in WoW dar , mit dem es sich abzufinden gilt.(vor Kurzem wurde in einem Buffed- Häftchen beschrieben wie ich meinem 29er Twink Mungo besorge , also beschwert euch mal ned nur bei den Spielern^^)

P.S.:Macht mal nen Pvp-Twink es is an sich auch nur Abwechslung vom 70er inzen/bgs und es is auch ne Sache der Planung - wenn man nen guten Twink will muss man SEHR viel dafür "opfern" . 

MfG


----------



## Zorka (12. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> nö
> wenn du die mit dem pvp twink gefarmt hast, hast meinen respekt
> wenn du die mit nem 70er gefarmt hast ist es nunmal unfair leuten gegenüber die keinen 70er haben ....








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (16. April 2008)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Diese Meinung macht Dich noch sympathischer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hasse Leute,die "Forenmods" in den Arsch kriechen...das ist einfach widerlich und vollkommen sinnlos,weil er sich deinen Namen eh nicht merken wird,Süßer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (16. April 2008)

Blöde Idee, lieber TE.

Wenn ihr ein PvP-Twink haben wollt, dann schaut zu das er nicht aufsteigt. Ihr sollt auch dafür zahlen, das ihr Neueinsteigern den Spaß am PvP nehmt und denen die neu leveln ebenso.

Es ist übrigens NICHTS dabei, sich von Leuten durch Instanzen ziehen zu lassen und sich mit den nicht begrenzten Verzauberungen pimpen zu lassen. Es beweist NICHT eure Fähigkeiten, sondern nur das ihr einfach zu unfähig seid, um ohne diese Dinge im PvP zu bestehen. Auf 70 könnte ich es noch verstehen. Aber auf 19? Oder 29 oder 39 (wo schon wieder die extrem Highendverzauberungen gehen)? Nie und nimmer.

Ihr wollt beweisen das ihr gut seid? Dann spielt "Legend" PvP-Twinks: Ohne gezogen zu werden, ohne das AH leer zu kaufen, ohne gepimpte Verzauberungen und OHNE Addons. Dann reden wir nochmal ob PvP-Twinks begünstigt werden sollten.

/vote for Begrenzung ALLER Verzauberungen auf entsprechende Stufen als Beispiel: Cruzader erst ab 35 wo mans theoretisch erlernen könnte, Savagery ab 50 etc.


----------



## Dunham (16. April 2008)

Gobonn schrieb:


> wozu levelsperre mit 60? wenns sone leute gibt neuen acc holn ohne bc und dann habt ihr eure sperre mit 60 ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schonmal dran gedacht, dass man vll ned umbedingt 2mal so viel geld zum fenster rauswerfen will?
es wäre sinnvoll so etwas einzuführen, allerdings sollte es eine art zwangsep für pvp geben, damit man trotzdem auf 60 raiden kann aber ned nen pvp twink betreibt (die versaun das "low" lvl pvp)


----------



## Kennyxd (16. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



auch meine meinung, dann haben ja echt jedes item -.-


----------



## olisec (17. April 2008)

ich versteh gar nciht was alle gegen pvp twinks haben. 
also wenn man levelt für nen neuen 70er, dann geht man eh net ins bg, denn das kostet zeit. und wenn man ins bg geht mit level 19 etc, dann wahrscheinlich aus dem grund um selbst ein guter pvp twin k zu werden. und die leute die sich hier aufregen, von denen würd ich echt gern wissen, mit welchem char sie permanent im unterleveligen bg sind. zwangsexp, so ein käse hab ich ja noch nie gehört. alle neidisch, so kommts mir vor.


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> ich versteh gar nciht was alle gegen pvp twinks haben.
> also wenn man levelt für nen neuen 70er, dann geht man eh net ins bg, weils zeit kostet. und wenn man ins bg geht mit level 19 etc, dann wahrscheinlich aus dem grund um selbst ein guter pvp twin k zu werden. und die leute die sich hier aufregen, von denen würd ich echt gern wissen, mit welchem char sie permanent im bg sind.



mist wollte mich hier raus halten *grummel*

wenn du dir die momentane BG situation anguckst geht von den pvp-twimnk gegnern keiner mehr ins BG
weil es uninteressant ist
man wuerde zwar gerne ab und an mal einfach zur abwechslung gerne PvP machen, aber das wurde von Blizzard und den PvP twinks ja verboten (schliesslich sagen ja alle pvp twink spieler, dass normalos sich aus den BGs raushalten sollen, oder wenn schon, dann wenigstens vorher nen pvp-twink machen)


----------



## olisec (17. April 2008)

es ist ja nicht so das alle pvp twinks nur in der gegnerischen fraktion sind. man kann ja trotzdem mal ein bg gewinnen.


----------



## olisec (17. April 2008)

es ist ja nicht so das alle pvp twinks nur in der gegnerischen fraktion sind. man kann ja trotzdem mal ein bg gewinnen.


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht so das alle pvp twinks nur in der gegnerischen fraktion sind. man kann ja trotzdem mal ein bg gewinnen.



ja und?
BG gewinnen ist nicht alles?
man geht ins BG um spass zu haben 
und bei nem 80% PvP-twink verhaeltnis macht das keinen spass mehr, da man eh nicht bis zur fahne kommt
du verstehst schon, dass BG =/= zergen ist
das war mal als strategisches spielchen gedacht....
naja egal....
irgendwann wird der pvp-twink anteil bei 100% sein....
oder die wartezeit wird so hoch, dass BG ausstirbt


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. April 2008)

hihi ich habs geschaft mit nem 19ner schurken mir den pvp dolch zu erfarmen^^ und der hatte 0 pimp my twink items, noch net ma das defias set oder die questchest aus dm.... das nennt man dann skill

"dass BG ausstirbt"

jo blöde arena!


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hihi ich habs geschaft mit nem 19ner schurken mir den pvp dolch zu erfarmen^^ und der hatte 0 pimp my twink items, noch net ma das defias set oder die questchest aus dm.... das nennt man dann skill



wie war dein kill/death rating?


----------



## L.Shandro (17. April 2008)

gott, wie hier alle über pvp-twinks rumheuelen...sauerbärmlich. Wers nich hinbekommt gegen sowas zu verlieren sollte keine bgs gehen! (um eins gleich klar zu stellen: hab auch keinen pvp-twink, weine deswegen aber nich rum)


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> ich versteh gar nciht was alle gegen pvp twinks haben.
> also wenn man levelt für nen neuen 70er, dann geht man eh net ins bg, denn das kostet zeit. und wenn man ins bg geht mit level 19 etc, dann wahrscheinlich aus dem grund um selbst ein guter pvp twin k zu werden. und die leute die sich hier aufregen, von denen würd ich echt gern wissen, mit welchem char sie permanent im unterleveligen bg sind. zwangsexp, so ein käse hab ich ja noch nie gehört. alle neidisch, so kommts mir vor.




Ich level meine Charaktere nunmal nicht möglichst schnell sondern ich will auch noch Spaß dabei haben. Ich finde es interessant von Anfang an die BGs zu besuchen um eine Abwechslung zu haben und mich gleich daran zu gewöhnen mit dem Charakter PVP zu spielen (was schon was anderes ist als stumpfes Monster moschen). Ich habe mir Beispielsweise eine Jägerin einw enig hochgelevelt und wollte zum Abschluss des Tages ein wenig PvP machen... also nichts wie auf ins WS. Von 4 Spielen haben wir 4 verloren.... und nicht, weil wir schlecht waren, sondern weil unsere Gegner eine PvP-Twink-Stammgruppe war (und auf Level 19 schon auf über 4000 HP zu kommen ist meines Erachtens schon recht krank). Einen PvP-Twink zu spielen hat einfach nichts mehr mit können zu tun, sondern nur noch mit dem Wunsch sich zu profilieren und den Gegner mit möglichst wenig nachzudenken einfach zu töten. 

Daher bin auch ich für EP im BG. Erstens macht PvP mir eigentlich Spaß und ich wär froh, wenn ich damit noch ein wenig leveln könnte, zweitens heißen EP nunmal Erfahrungspunkte und man sammelt eine Menge Erfahrungen auf dem Schlachtfeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> gott, wie hier alle über pvp-twinks rumheuelen...sauerbärmlich. Wers nich hinbekommt gegen sowas zu verlieren sollte keine bgs gehen! (um eins gleich klar zu stellen: hab auch keinen pvp-twink, weine deswegen aber nich rum)



aehm der TE verlangt eine levelsperre, damit man noch leichter PVP-twinks erstellen kann....
da darf man doch wohl seine kritik an einem solchen vorhaben anbringen
und uebrigens: ca 90% der nich pvp-twink spieler gehen nicht mehr ins BG, da sie keinen bock darauf haben, das quotenopfer zu sein
aber blizzard haette ja einige moeglichkeiten, das zu aendern...


----------



## olisec (17. April 2008)

wenn es keine pvp twinks gäbe, würde wahrscheinlich jetzt schon kein bg mehr aufgehen.


----------



## Lantana28 (17. April 2008)

/vote 4 pvp-erfahrung


Auf diese LvL-Sperre wird Blizzard antworten; wir wollen das das spiel weiter geht; darum ist die sperre nicht zulässig -.-



mfg lantanah, KdL, Lothar


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2008)

...Ich liebe meinen pvp Twink. Und reisse im pve mit meinem Main nix. Überhaupt nix.. denn er ist Tank. Und das ist gut so, denn er wird gebraucht. Wenn ich Spass machen will hab ich ja meinen pvp Twink. Ich liebe meinen pvp Twink...
Topic: ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür!


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> wenn es keine pvp twinks gäbe, würde wahrscheinlich jetzt schon kein bg mehr aufgehen.




kaeme auf einen versuch an....
deswegen getrennte BGs...
da sieht man dann ob sich "normalos" wieder in BGs begeben...


----------



## knochenhand (17. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade WEGEN den PvP Twinks bin ich gegen eine Levelsperre und gleichzeitig für Zwangs-XP durch PvP.



sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Lefarian schrieb:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> €dit :
> 
> Da ich sage mal über 70 % hier gegen PvP Twinks sind (ich übrigends auch teilweise), beschränke ich es mal folgendermaßen.
> ...



Ich sehe da jetzt keine Sinn eine Level-Sperre zu setzten. Warum? Was ist Dein Hintergedanke bei lvl60 erstmal eine Bremse zu ziehen? Mir fällt kein Grund ein. Vieleicht den anderen? 

Und das mit den PvP-Twings ist doch so gut. Es ist für einige bestimmt knifflig gewesen, das Optimale zu erreichen ohne das Level zu überschreiten. ---> In diesem Falle kommt mir ein leichtes Grinsen auf mein Gesicht, wenn ich daran denke wie oft das schon schief gegangen ist und die Leute sich "tot"-geärgert haben weil die ganze Mühe (Zeit, Gold) umsonst war.  (ja, ich bin so gemein!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> ....auf Level 19 schon auf über 4000 HP zu kommen ist meines Erachtens schon recht krank). Einen PvP-Twink zu spielen hat einfach nichts mehr mit können zu tun, sondern nur noch mit dem Wunsch sich zu profilieren und den Gegner mit möglichst wenig nachzudenken einfach zu töten.



offtopic: zeig mir mal den 19er mit 4k HP. Ich kenne keinen, der unbuffed über 2k kommt. Ja, die Relation zum normalen 19er ist auch da schon völlig aus dem Ruder.
Meine momentane Erfahrung im low lvl BG zeigt, dass es Twinkler auf beiden Seiten in ähnlichem Ausmass gibt. 
Es ist nicht mein Ziel, möglichst viele Hits zu machen. Meist seht ihr mich im Flagraum stehen und die Schurkies mit den grünen Schwertern abfangen. Dann heisst es Jäger gg Schurke und DAS ist mein Spass daran. Oder, wie geil: 2 pvpJäger stehen sich gegenüber und feuern, bis einer fällt. Oder es zum Nahkampf kommt.
Ein lvl 10er mit grauem Equip ist ein Saboteur im BG. Das ist in jedem BG so, ein x0er ist nirgends gern gesehen, das hat mit pvp twinkerei nix zu tun.
Wer sich ins BG begibt, muss eben damit rechnen, angegriffen zu werden.
Getrennte BGs wären nicht abzulehnen, da ich auf jeden Fall davon ausgehe, dass ein pvp Twink, der die Wahl zwischen dem Kampf mit nem andren Twink und nem lvl10er hat, den andren Twink wählt. Wie oft hab ich einen 10er oder 11er mit der Flagge rumrennen sehen, weil der einfach keinen interessiert. Ihr wollt doch Gegner und keine Opfer.

Gruß von Nebuzardar, Pink WS Hearts, Abyss Rat


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Getrennte BGs wären nicht abzulehnen, da ich auf jeden Fall davon ausgehe, dass ein pvp Twink, der die Wahl zwischen dem Kampf mit nem andren Twink und nem lvl10er hat, den andren Twink wählt. Wie oft hab ich einen 10er oder 11er mit der Flagge rumrennen sehen, weil der einfach keinen interessiert. Ihr wollt doch Gegner und keine Opfer.
> 
> Gruß von Nebuzardar, Pink WS Hearts, Abyss Rat



und genau da scheiden sich die pvp-twinks
ca. 50% finden getrennte BGs gut, da sie dann gegen gleichgesinnte antreten koennen, was den anreiz erhoeht
die restlichen 50% wollen die normalos behalten, da sie sonst keine roxxor sind


----------

